# Wii and Wii Fit



## rjf7g (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, so the better half and I gave ourselves a Wii and Wii Fit for Christmas.  Man, is this fun!  We have each done 30 minutes or more in 2 of the past 3 days and are getting better at the physical challenges already.  The folks behind this are master manipulators - as soon as you start getting pooped out and want to give up it says you have earned enough points to try a new task - of course you have to try it now that you have unlocked it.  This is way cool!  I am just hoping there's enough floor space in the class C to do some of the tasks!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Good FOR YOU AND YOUR OTHER HALF, notice I didn't say better :laugh: .Good luck with your progress , who knows you might start a trend with us RVers to get a little more exercise. Boy I need it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

well ,, becky u can tell Nintendo ,, thanks ,, they were the ones that built it ,, and we have one also ,, have had it since the first ones came out ,,, i myself like the deep sea fishing ,,, but i have not tried the Wii fit yet ,, although my son has the board for the snowboarding game ,,,    :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Dec 23, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Becky there is enough in my Class A.  We too bought the Wii and Wii fit on the first in Flagstaff.  Been working out and doing the sports and fit things.   Ours came with the wii sport and the wii play.  Bought the fit with the board and all.  I like the fit that can keep track of my weight loss, bmi, and time spent working out.  Only problem I have run into was some of the yogas and other exercises I am so out of shape I have to hold onto the ceiling and also one day last week I was doing the hoola hoop when my sciatic nerve in the hip decided to flash on me and put me down.  So one peice of advice take it easy and dont try do over do it.  But have fun for sure.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Hey Lee and Becky ya'll sure have gotten my interest up on Wii. Now if I can get the DW to buy it for us maybe,,just maybe I to can get in shape, winter has taken a toll on me as for as weigh.     :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 23, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

The hula hoop "game" is a hoot...I laugh so hard while I am doing that one, I just hope the Wii doesn't have a hidden camera watching me!  I began exercising daily in April 2004 and lost 75 pounds and kept it off until I had surgery in January 2008.  I got out of the exercise habit and reverted to some of my old eating habits...I have put 25 pounds back on in the past year.  So, I am hoping this works out for me.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Well I started to loose my weight the 30th of Dec and I have now dropped 18 lbs and loosing around 1 or 2 a week.  And I only do 30+ minutes three days a week.  I love the two ski programs.  And the wife loves the bowling program and the yoga program.


----------



## elkhartjim (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

My daughter in law and I are "dancing with the stars"...well she is.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Some advice from you Wii experts, please.

Do you have to have a 60 inch screen to do that stuff?

Will a plain old 30 inch screen work?

Signed, ... Fat Man in Texas  :clown:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Tex-
I use my Wii on a 29" 20 year old RCA TV...I will try it tomorrow night on a 13" Emerson in my Class C - wish me luck!

We gave my parents a Wii and an Wii Fit for Christmas.  It was a hoot watching Dad do the deep breathing!  He really got in to bowling.  When we left today, he and Mom were heading to the hot tub to soak their muscles.


----------



## elkhartjim (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

hEY FAT MAN... we danced on a 57 inch.  And I', 6'2"...go figure.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Good grief, Jim!  If I did that, it would break for sure! You must be really light on your feet!  :clown: 

'Wii' were introduced to a Wii at my niece's new house on a 60 inch plasma TV. They brought that TV with them from South Texas to their new house in Waxahachie. You know how you are when you're young. First you buy all of the electronics you want; then you buy a house.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

As you know a motor home tv is far from big.  Mine is a 24 inch and it does just fine with the wii.  I put the pickup between the tv and the frame on the bottom of the tv, we put the wii box on the dash, and we have the wii fit board about even with the kitchen counter/sink on the floor, and it all works great for us.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

I am sitting in my class C now...I brought the Wii and the Wii Fit but I haven't hooked it all up yet.  It is 42 outside with light rain...I think I forgot the nunchuck, so no boxing for the next two nights!  I might try putting the TV on the bed so I can put the Wii Fit right at the door...I just hope I don't fall in to the door well.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

It's a tight fit and I had to choose the exercises carefully, but it seems to work to have the TV and the Wii in the swivel chair behind the passenger chair and the Wii Fit balance board between the fridge and the bathroom.  I have used it the past two nights like this.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Kewl Becky, glad to hear its working for you.


----------



## krautdog (Dec 31, 2008)

RE: Wii and Wii Fit

Bought my son rockband for the Wii as a Christmas gift, it's a lot of fun- you can play guitar, drums and sing along too. My wife and I stayed up until 1:30 am playing it on Christmas (the kids went to bed around midnight) One advantage it has over the wii fit is I can enjoy a beer or two while playing! 
Happy New year everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

I have to confess...I am on my 3rd night camping again and I haven't used the Wii Fit at all on this trip.  Instead, I built a 4' diameter firepit on one of our leased sites at SML (loaded and unloaded 36 castle blocks, 300 pounds of sand, and 300 pounds of marble stones), moved 10 wheel barrow loads of gravel and 10 more of dirt, cut about a cord of wood (had to split just a few pieces, though) and did some "home improvements" to try to not freeze to death in our class C tonight (it's 31 outside right now with wind chill to about 20)...I'll do a separate post about these.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Hey Becky doing all that work who would need to get a Wii . That along would kill a good man. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

And than some.  LOL If I could do have that kind of work I would not be using a wii either.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 1, 2009)

Re: Wii and Wii Fit

Just unloaded the Wii and Wii Fit out of the SUV...guess I don't have an excuse for not using them tomorrow.  The only chore I have to do is pick up all of the cans and plastic bottles that blew out of my recycling bin as it was airlifted across the yard in yesterday's wind...


----------

